# East Indian Rosewood



## ssgmeader (Apr 12, 2015)

I had turned this pen about 2 years ago. Before going to TBC and Calipers. The barrels we under turned and the finish was a friction polish. I figured now was the time to dissemble and redo. I'm much much happier with this version.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

Sharp looking pen Adrian, very manly !


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 13, 2015)

Lots of character in the well turned and finished piece of timber.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never seen "East Indian Rosewood", _Dalbergia latifolia,_ that color. Did you chemically color leach it?


----------



## phinds (Apr 23, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> I've never seen "East Indian Rosewood", _Dalbergia latifolia,_ that color


I agree.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 23, 2015)

That very nice. Love the that rosewood.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 23, 2015)

Professional grade quality. Exceptionally nice. Chuck


----------

